# Canadian Kangaroos bound for glory



## Edward Campbell (9 Sep 2011)

This is reproduced, *without comment*, under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) Of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/canadian-kangaroos-bound-for-glory/article2159122/


> Canadian Kangaroos bound for glory
> 
> ADRIAN MORROW
> From Friday's Globe and Mail
> ...




Apologies if this was posted elsewhere.


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (9 Sep 2011)

Were the Kangaroos something like a CCV?


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Sep 2011)

Yes, first generation APC:


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Sep 2011)

Necessity is the mother of invention.  Nice to see 1 CACR is being recognised in this way.  Hobart would have approved I'm sure.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Sep 2011)

The Battle Honours of the 1st Canadian Armoured Personnel Carrier Regiment were published in Canadian Army Orders, Issue No. 648, dated 10 Aug 1959.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Sep 2011)

On my way up to join the festivities this weekend :nod:

From what I've been told, they were the only Unit to be formed and disbanded outside of Canada.


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Sep 2011)

For those that want to build one, here's Italeri's version:

http://www.onthewaymodels.com/reviews/Italeri/LDuarte_Italeri_Priest_Kangaroo_7513_preview.htm


----------



## TN2IC (9 Sep 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> For those that want to build one, here's Italeri's version:
> 
> http://www.onthewaymodels.com/reviews/Italeri/LDuarte_Italeri_Priest_Kangaroo_7513_preview.htm



I have been looking for a 1:35 Ram version. But no luck. Unless I got deep pockets.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (12 Sep 2011)

I've got a pedantic point ... engineering units don't get battle honours so how can they perpetuate battle honours of an antecedent regiment ? Do the Kangaroo honours not just get lost in ubiquity of it all


I do admit that a engineering unit does seem the most appropriate unit of those current existing to perpetuate 
Are the Elgins going to stick a Kangaroo somewhere on the regimental regalia or is it just going to be hanging up the colours guidon in the armoury?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Sep 2011)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> I've got a pedantic point ... engineering units don't get battle honours so how can they perpetuate battle honours of an antecedent regiment ? Do the Kangaroo honours not just get lost in ubiquity of it all
> 
> 
> I do admit that a engineering unit does seem the most appropriate unit of those current existing to perpetuate
> Are the Elgins going to stick a Kangaroo somewhere on the regimental regalia or is it just going to be hanging up the colours guidon in the armoury?



I don't have the time right now, however I was at the ceremonies this weekend. You can be assured and take it from me, the Armoured Corps is absolutely onside with this and has given it the strongest blessing.

It's not about what trade the perpetuation goes to. It's the idea that it has come back to The Elgins, who had much to do with the original unit.

There was a replica Guidon presented, consecrated, retired and put up in the Officer's Mess which has all the Battle Honours on it. All with the blessing of DHH.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Sep 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> For those that want to build one, here's Italeri's version:
> 
> http://www.onthewaymodels.com/reviews/Italeri/LDuarte_Italeri_Priest_Kangaroo_7513_preview.htm



They didn't use the Priest for very long. They found it very unsuitable. They moved to Ram tanks without their turrets.


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Sep 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> They didn't use the Priest for very long. They found it very unsuitable. They moved to Ram tanks without their turrets.


The Priests were on loan from the Americans for the invasion, and were supposed to be returned. However there were a large number of Canadian Ram tanks in storage in the UK. Some were already being used to tow anti-tanks guns, so it was a logical step to convert a number of the remainder to APCs.

Don't get me going on why the best brains in the British and Canadian tank design and employment world were not turned loose on the challenge of getting infantry through the killing zone and onto the objective in 1942 or 1943. Instead a ton of effort was wasted on something called the Canal Defence Light which was a searchlight mounted on an AFV chassis which was supposed to blind defenders by beaming powerfull lights at them. Somewhere between 1500 and 2000 were made, but no more than a squadron or two saw operational service.


----------

